# David Bowie - Erster größerer TV-Auftritt ( 1970 )



## Mandalorianer (19 Aug. 2011)

*David Bowie ist hier bei seinem ersten größeren Fernsehauftritt am 10. Mai 1970 zu sehen, 
wie er “Space Oddity” spielt und das dazu noch sehr großartig.
Dass der mal so abdreht hätte auch niemand gedacht  
Aber wenn nicht, wäre die Musikwelt sicher um einiges langweiliger gewesen. :thumbup:



​*


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Aug. 2011)

das waren Zeiten ....


----------



## Padderson (20 Aug. 2011)

einer seiner besten Songs - Klasse:thumbup:
Schöne Erinnerung:thx:


----------

